# Driveshaft/Center Carrier Bushing Issues



## BLKnYELOGOAT (Mar 7, 2013)

First of all hello to all on the forum, i am a relatively new owner (8 months). 2005 GTO A4, right now everthing pretty much stock. My question is will the driveshaft from a 2005-6 M6 fit on my A4? going thru the problem that so many have had before me with the center carrier bushng being completely shot, and without reading the small print i already purchased a replacement driveshaft from a M6. It is still in transit right now, I just hope i haven't screwed myself with something that i cannot use. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 7d4gto (Feb 1, 2013)

the driveshafts are the same on all 2005-06


----------



## pissedgoat (May 19, 2013)

I had that problem to so I put a one peice on mine...I love it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

